# Daisy's first sweet potato treat and questions about dehydrators



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Daisy is not much of a snacker, but today she tried her first sweet potato treat. She loved it! Notice the crazy look in her eyes, and the little orange pieces all over her! I had to tell her that a lady does not chew with her mouth open.  Does anyone make these? Is it easy to do yourself? If so, any recommendations on deydrators? I checked on Amazon, and there is a big range in price and they all seem to have mixed reviews. Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I have made these before. Pretty easy and very affordable. Word of advice. Bake the potatoes for one hour then cool. It will be easier to slice and faster dehydrating time. I don't know what brand dehydrator I have. It is very old. But still works good. Sometimes I will favor sweet potatoes with ground ginger for a change. Another tip: The potatoes shrink alot so I cut them about twice the size I want the end result to be.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Shelly! That is great tip to cook them first. The raw ones are so hard to cut.
We tried the Dr. Harvey's sweet potato snacks, but I thought it would be much less expensive to make them myself. 
Ginger is a great idea! I might try a little cinnamon too.

Does your dehydrator have several trays like this one:
Amazon.com: Waring DHR30 Professional Dehydrator: Kitchen & Dining

There seem to be a few different types of dehydrators, and I am confused as to what kind would be best. Thanks!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I believe it has the same amount of trays.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is the dehydrator I have and I love it!

Amazon.com: Nesco American Harvest FD-37 400 Watt Food Dehydrator: Kitchen & Dining


Bailey is wild for his "Yammies" like Daisy is!

They are super simple to make. I buy long skinny sweet potatoes rather than the fat ones I would buy to bake. They are much easier to slice. I scrub the skin, pat dry, then slice them crosswise (about 1/4" thick). That's it! I put them in the dehydrator and about 10 hours later Bailey has more Yammies!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Marj! This is a huge help!
I am so excited to try making them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kathleen said:


> Thanks so much Marj! This is a huge help!
> I am so excited to try making them.


I've also dehydrated chicken breast for Bailey. He loves that, too!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hey I Like this Idea!!!!*
*Great Posts**
*I hope they turn out good for you. If So Send Me A Few Dozen. lol *
*Nickee in Pa**


----------

